# 10.0 Release



## gpatrick (Aug 28, 2013)

From the release information page, it looks like FreeBSD major releases occur every 2-2.5 years. Since 9.0 was released in January, 2012, does anyone have information if 10.0 will be released in Q1 2014?


----------



## vand777 (Aug 28, 2013)

There was a post on this forum few days with a link to the 10.0 status page. I cannot find it now. But I do remember that it is due in November, if not October. Usually the release dates slide by one-two months, so I would expect 10.0 to be released in Dec 2013/Jan 2014.

UPDATE: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html


----------



## xtaz (Aug 28, 2013)

I am looking forward to this so that I can just run with the OpenSSL in the base again and not have to depend on the having both the base and port versions installed to use features like SPDY, OCSP stapling, or TLS 1.2. Having both versions installed has given me some hassle with 9.x.

Generally though releases slip massively. Especially new major version ones. Minor releases tend to slip by two-three months. I'd say a major one is quite likely to be six months later. Also my experience in the past is releases close to Christmas holidays tend to be delayed until the new year as well.


----------



## andersbo87 (Aug 29, 2013)

Whenever FreeBSD 10 will be released, is it so that essential things like NTFS support will be included, since the NTFS kernel module seems to be removed from the CURRENT branch?


----------



## tingo (Aug 29, 2013)

Not everyone thinks that NTFS is "essential".


----------



## andersbo87 (Aug 29, 2013)

You're right.  It was a wrong word. (I needed read access to be able to copy a file which I had stored on the Windows partition, which seems to be unsupported in CURRENT -- that's why I used the word "essential", since it was just that to me there and then). Useful would perhaps be a better word?


----------



## kpa (Aug 29, 2013)

You're supposed to use the FUSE system to access NTFS partitions under FreeBSD 10. The FUSE kernel modules are in the base system already and you'll just need the userland FUSE ports installed.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 29, 2013)

I store all my packages on an NTFS formatted external hard drive which is a bit of a catch-22 

Similar to downloading firmware for my wireless card to get a network connection.


----------



## andersbo87 (Aug 29, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> You're supposed to use the FUSE system to access NTFS partitions under FreeBSD 10. The FUSE kernel modules are in the base system already and you'll just need the userland FUSE ports installed.



I know. Already tried that and it works fine. I was just asking if the NTFS kernel module would be added when FreeBSD 10 is released, since it exists on FreeBSD 9, though I guess that answer would be a no then.


----------



## throAU (Aug 30, 2013)

tingo said:
			
		

> Not everyone thinks that NTFS is "essential".



Exactly.  In fact, I'd argue that if you're thinking about writing to NTFS from FreeBSD, you are making a mistake. It is a proprietary filesystem that Microsoft may change in unspecified ways from service pack to service pack.


----------



## andersbo87 (Aug 30, 2013)

throAU said:
			
		

> Exactly.  In fact, I'd argue that if you're thinking about writing to NTFS from FreeBSD, you are making a mistake.
> 
> It is a proprietary filesystem that Microsoft my change in unspecified ways from service pack to service pack.



That is true. What I meant when I said NTFS support, was read-only support -- as if I for any reason want to copy something from Windows to FreeBSD. If there is something I need to change on the NTFS filesystem, whether it's a document or something I want to copy to the NTFS system, I of course use Windows for that.


----------



## adripillo (Sep 13, 2013)

vand777 said:
			
		

> There was a post on this forum few days with a link to the 10.0 status page. I cannot find it now. But I do remember that it is due in November, if not October. Usually the release dates slide by one-two months, so I would expect 10.0 to be released in Dec 2013/Jan 2014.
> 
> UPDATE: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html



Is this going to happen this year or will it be for the end of the next year??. Will there be some RC first??.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 13, 2013)

FreeBSD 10.0 will be released near the end of this year or a bit later.

And of course there will be several beta and release candidate versions before they release it.


----------



## kpa (Sep 13, 2013)

One thing you can keep checking for is the split of the stable/10 SVN branch from head that will happen before the release of 10.0. 

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 13, 2013)

What about EFI/UEFI support? are there plans to include it in a further version?


----------



## zspider (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## J65nko (Sep 14, 2013)

```
Index of ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-amd64/10.0/

Up to higher level directory
Name 	Size 	Last Modified
File:CHECKSUM.MD5 	                             1 KB 	09/13/13 	02:22:00
File:CHECKSUM.SHA256 	                             1 KB 	09/13/13 	02:22:00
File:FreeBSD-10.0-ALPHA1-amd64-bootonly.iso 	222428 KB 	09/13/13 	02:20:00
File:FreeBSD-10.0-ALPHA1-amd64-disc1.iso 	745366 KB 	09/13/13 	02:19:00
File:FreeBSD-10.0-ALPHA1-amd64-memstick.img 	796712 KB 	09/13/13 	02:21:00
```
So you can already try it


----------



## adripillo (Sep 15, 2013)

Its It's coming almost at _the_ same time than as 9.2, so my question is what to do?.? Based always on security, should I wait for the 10.0 release or I go for 9.2??.


----------



## shepper (Sep 15, 2013)

There is a_n_ old saying that the first releases of a major revision are still in beta.


----------



## kpa (Sep 15, 2013)

10.0 will not be an extended support release. Wait for 10.1 if you plan to use the 10.X line in production.


----------



## GreenMeanie (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't wait for 10 with a boot splash finally .

Hopefully USB will mount normally now.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> 10.0 will not be an extended support release. Wait for 10.1 if you plan to use the 10.X line in production.


Agreed. Stick to 9.1 or 9.2 and use 10.0 only for testing purposes.


----------



## zspider (Sep 17, 2013)

GreenMeanie said:
			
		

> I can't wait for 10 with a boot splash finally .
> 
> Hopefully USB will mount normally now.



You mean auto-mounting, I don't see anything about that anywhere?


----------

